

Today Is Y Combinator W13 Demo Day - jcr
http://ycombinator.com/dday.html#

======
adventureloop
Is today going to be the first test of the handshake protocol?

<http://ycombinator.com/hdp.html>

~~~
pg
I've heard people have already started using it actually.

------
rdl
I saw these all during Alumni Demo Day last night, and if you're an investor,
I would _strongly_ suggest going to Demo Day this time.

~~~
Kiro
Why?

~~~
rdl
The quality of the companies is quite good, even compared to S11, W12, S12.
So, good investment opportunities, and even if you don't invest, I think it
sets or exemplifies a lot of the greater trends in Silicon Valley. (I don't
want to comment on the specific companies until after they present, though.)

~~~
jareau
Agree. Quality of ideas an founders was quite high this time around (my 3rd
Alumni Day). General themes: marketplaces, kickstarter-derivatives, and big
data. In general, lots of companies that have high probability of making
money.

------
tptacek
You stole the Computer History Museum from my kids today! They flew out from
Chicago to see it!

We're picketing.

~~~
jcr
There's something wrong with this picture... You're trying to tell me an
"Internet Famous" security pen tester is unable to get into the Computer
History Museum?

Well, I made it in here. I showed up yesterday and locked myself inside a
running CRAY overnight. The burns were worth it, but I still haven't managed
to get out yet...

------
jedc
Fun fact; if you look at the robots.txt file for ycombinator.com, this page
(dday.html) is the only one that's disallowed.

------
jcr
I wanted to wish everyone the best of luck, and I figured most people here
would appreciate the reminder, but unfortunately I got a "posting too fast"
message when trying to use a temp/throw-away account to avoid karma gaming.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tmp_w13>

Anyhow, I'm going to make popcorn and start relentlessly reloading techcrunch.

------
RyanZAG
YC should organize a mini-demo day the day after demo for all of these
exciting companies to give small presentations on what they're working on. It
would be very interesting for other startups to watch, and would give a lot of
very much needed publicity to these companies.

I think a "YC-Demo Day" youtube video would generate a fairly enormous amount
of traffic and publicity (and be interesting to watch)!

~~~
2arrs2ells
The day after demo day is usually spent frantically setting up meetings with
investors... probably not the best timing. But I do think some sort of "Show
HN: YC W13" would be awesome!

~~~
rdl
It would be fun to get ~all of the YC companies to do video clips for Startup
School or something, though.

------
jkaljundi
Wish <https://angel.co/y-combinator> had a better portfolio by batches.

~~~
dmor
I have been keeping an index of companies from the current batch as they
launch, with short descriptions and web traffic stats. Right now 27 of the 47
companies have already publicly launched (mostly on TechCrunch). I will update
this throughout the day: [http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/03/preliminary-
yc-index-...](http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2013/03/preliminary-yc-index-
winter-2013-batch-companies/)

~~~
jcr
At the moment (before today's Demo Day starts), 30 of 47 are public.

~~~
dmor
I have updated to include Bitnami, Goldbely and Paytango. Is there anyone else
I missed?

~~~
jcr
diff against the ycuniverse link I posted.

------
allsystemsgo
Is there a live feed of this? Or is there a video of it I can watch after
work?

~~~
simonw
No, YC have never to my knowledge published or recorded video of the pitches.
I doubt they would either - it would increase the stress on the participants,
and often the investor pitches include commercially sensitive information.

~~~
allsystemsgo
Ah, you're right about the commercially sensitive information.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
I wonder about "commercially sensitive" as much as "National Security". I
often assume they are catch-alls that in a transparent world would be
unremarkable, or cause for pressure to fix from stakeholders - I would guess
there are very few things a competitor would be able to take advantage of that
you could make public about a startup.

Its business model? Made public to every customer.

Its financial status? Its a start up - the status is terrible by default.

Its customer list? If Google is my customer, I am letting you know for sure.

Its source code? Yes, but I am not sure that a) that is what most people
consider commercially sensitive information (ie its more an asset such as IP)
and b) even if we gave the main competitor of WuFoo their git repos, the
competitor would probably have to use all of the code to make much use of any
of the code. Except maybe grep for swear words in the comments

------
dishank
Good luck to the current batches, you've been preparing for this so you'll be
fine. I look forward to reading about you guys doing big things soon.

------
randall
Good luck demo day startups!! I used to be behind the scenes, and it was
always a nerve wracking time for me, so I figure if I times my nerves by 1000,
that's what it would be like for the startups. :)

------
morgante
Good luck to all! Hope the new size works out well too.

------
reaclmbs
It'd be need if somebody ran a YC Hedge Fund. I'd happily pay 2% and 20%
management fees! :D

~~~
swampthing
maybe wefunder can get in on the YCVC program :) all they need is ~$1m

~~~
gbelote
Haha - maybe we'll do something like that for the next batch, we'll see!

We do have a few batchmates on our platform, you can always create your own
index and invest in all of them. :) (Unfortunately due to regulations we can't
publicly say who they are, and viewing/investing is limited to accredited
investors only... for now!)

~~~
johnrob
I've been looking for the right place to ask for this very thing. There's no
savvier investor than YC itself, and they allocate their money in a very
specific and consistent manner: equally across all startups in a batch. Full
coverage is more important than doubling down on a winner. For anyone with X
to invest, it's hard to argue that investing X/n in all n YC startups is not
the best approach.

Do it!

